# IPMASQ Howto

## The_Loserkid

hello, 

i've consulted a IP Masquerading how-to in order to get my gentoo machine to share it's internet connection to my 2 other computers

the how-to is located here:

http://en.tldp.org/HOWTO/IP-Masquerade-HOWTO/ipmasq-compiling3.1.html

after doing "make modules_install" the how-to says:

 *Quote:*   

> You will then have move over the kernel binary, update your bootloader (LILO, Grub, etc.), and reboot. If you have questions about kernel compiling, I highly recommend to consult some of the URLs mentioned above in this section.

 

i don't get the "you will then have move over your kernel binary" thing, can someone plz explain what he's trying to say and what i have got to do ....

and, since i'm still an apprentice at linux i don't really know what to adjust in my grub config file ....

could anyone please help me out with what i have to adjust in the config file and what the "you have move over kernel binary" thing means ?

plz plz plz ?   :Sad: 

----------

## Tazmanian

 *The_Loserkid wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   You will then have move over the kernel binary, update your bootloader (LILO, Grub, etc.), and reboot. If you have questions about kernel compiling, I highly recommend to consult some of the URLs mentioned above in this section. 
> 
> could anyone please help me out with what i have to adjust in the config file and what the "you have move over kernel binary" thing means ?

 

To "move over the kernel binary":

```
# mount /boot

# cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage-<new_kernel_version>
```

To tell you how to modify your /boot/grub/grub.conf, we'll need to see a copy of your existing grub.conf file.

----------

## The_Loserkid

hm k, why do i have to mount /boot first ?

so it'll become:

```

# mount /boot

# cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage-2.4.23

```

that correct ?

----------

## Tazmanian

 *The_Loserkid wrote:*   

> hm k, why do i have to mount /boot first ?

 

Unless if you've changed it yourself, gentoo systems keep /boot unmounted to prevent corruption to /boot should your system crash.

 *The_Loserkid wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> # mount /boot
> ...

 

Looks fine.  Though if you're using gentoo-sources, you may want to use "bzImage-2.4.23-gentoo".  It doesn't really matter, though.  You can (pretty much) call the file whatever you want.  What's important is that the name you give here needs to match what you put in your grub.conf.  (Speaking of which, let's see that grub.conf of yours!)

----------

## The_Loserkid

oké, i've done the mount /boot thing and the cp thing

my grub.conf holds the following:

```
default 0

timeout 30

title=Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3
```

so what do i have to change ?

thx for your help so far  :Smile: 

i think i have to change

```
 kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage-2.4.23
```

correct ? :p

----------

## Tazmanian

 *The_Loserkid wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> default 0
> 
> ...

 

Try this:

```
default 0

timeout 30

title=Gentoo Linux (2.4.23)

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage-2.4.23-gentoo root=/dev/hda3

title=Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3
```

Here's what it means:

"default 0" says that the default option will be the first boot option.

"timeout 30" says to choose the default option after 30s.

"title=Gentoo Linux (2.4.23)" gives the entry you will see in the boot menu.

"root (hd0,0)" specifies the device containing your "root" file system.  (For the purposes of booting, your "root" file system is really your /boot partition.  This can be a little confusing.)

"kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage-2.4.23-gentoo root=/dev/hda3" tells GRUB where the kernel image can be found, and what options to pass to the kernel.

If you get different output when you run `uname -r' under your two kernels, then you should be able to switch back to the old one if the new one doesn't work.

 *The_Loserkid wrote:*   

> thx for your help so far 

 

You're quite welcome.   :Smile: 

----------

## Tazmanian

 *The_Loserkid wrote:*   

> i get everything except for the 
> 
>  *Quote:*   If you get different output when you run `uname -r' under your two kernels, then you should be able to switch back to the old one if the new one doesn't work 

 

The command "uname -r" prints out the "release name" of the kernel you're currently using.  If you don't clobber your old kernel image (which you haven't) and the release names of your two kernels differ, then you should be able to boot back into your old kernel.

The reason you need different release names is because your kernel modules are stored in /lib/modules/<release_name>.  If your new kernel has the same release name as the old one, then when you do "make modules_install", you're clobbering the kernel modules for your old kernel.  This isn't to say that your old kernel won't work anymore.  It's just possible that you may have broken something in your old kernel as a result.

The release name is composed of your kernel version number, appended with the "EXTRAVERSION" string in /usr/src/linux/Makefile.  By changing the "EXTRAVERSION" string each time you recompile your kernel, you can guarantee a new release name for the new kernel.

----------

## The_Loserkid

hey, weird, i get

```
2.4.20-gentoo-r8
```

both under the new and the old kernel ....

shouldn't the new kernel give me

```
2.4.23-gentoo-r8
```

or something like that ?

----------

## Tazmanian

 *The_Loserkid wrote:*   

> hey, weird, i get
> 
> ```
> 2.4.20-gentoo-r8
> ```
> ...

 

Are you sure you compiled 2.4.23?  Check `ls -l /usr/src/linux'.

----------

## The_Loserkid

it contains:

lrwxrwxrwx

1 root

root

and a symbolic link: /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r8

----------

## Tazmanian

 *The_Loserkid wrote:*   

> it contains:
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx
> 
> 1 root
> ...

 

Looks like you built 2.4.20.   :Smile:   Try it out; it'll probably work anyway.

If you want to build 2.4.23:

```
# cd /usr/src

# rm linux

# ln -s linux-2.4.23-gentoo-<whatever> linux

# cd linux

[edit Makefile if you want to change EXTRAVERSION]

# make menuconfig

etc...

```

Always make sure /usr/src/linux points to the version of the kernel you want to compile....   :Wink: 

----------

## The_Loserkid

well, i've obviously not compiled kernel 2.4.23

:/

but i don't know what i've done wrong :s

I think it went wrong in the very beginning

the howto says:

 *Quote:*   

> For this HOWTO example, create a directory called /usr/src/kernel. Next, "cd" into this directory and download the newest 2.4.x kernel sources into it. Once downloaded, issue the following command (if the file ends in a .tar.gz): tar xvzf linux-2.4.x.tar.gz or (if the file ends in a .tar.bzip2): tar xyvf linux-2.4.x.tar.bz2. Please substitute the "x" in the 2.4.x filename with the Linux 2.4 kernel version you downloaded. 
> 
> BZ2 Note: Some Linux distributions use the "I" option instead of the "y" option to decompress bzip2 archives.
> 
> Once uncompressed, I recommend that you rename the directory from the stock "linux" name to "linux-2.4.x" (replace the "x" with the specific version of your newly installed kernel) for clarity. To do this, run the command "mv linux linux-2.4.x". Next, make sure there is a directory or symbolic link pointing to "/usr/src/kernel/linux" ie. run the command: 
> ...

 

check the last alinea, it says that it's going to rename the stock "linux" name to "linux-2.4.23"

but when i uncompress it, it automatically uncompressed to linux-2.4.23 so no linux folder is made .....

so i then thought maybe i'd rename linux-2.4.23 to linux

that wasn't such a good idea i suppose ? :s

----------

## Tazmanian

 *The_Loserkid wrote:*   

> shouldn't the new kernel give me
> 
> ```
> 2.4.23-gentoo-r8
> ```
> ...

 

BTW, it doesn't look like "gentoo-sources-2.4.23" even exists....  Are you building vanilla-sources or something?

----------

## The_Loserkid

eep ?

i've downloaded linux-2.4.23.tar.gz from ftp.belnet.be

can you specify the 

# ln -s linux-2.4.23-gentoo-<whatever> linux 

line plz ? :p

----------

## Tazmanian

 *The_Loserkid wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   For this HOWTO example, create a directory called /usr/src/kernel. Next, "cd" into this directory and download the newest 2.4.x kernel sources into it. 

 

Aha.  You didn't need to download the kernel sources yourself.  Just do

```
# emerge gentoo-sources
```

or, if you prefer,

```
# emerge vanilla-sources
```

That will download and uncompress the kernel sources in the appropriate location for you.  After that, make sure /usr/src/linux points to the right location (a la my previous post), and you'll be all set.

----------

## The_Loserkid

about the

# ln -s linux-2.4.23-gentoo-<whatever> linux 

line

my 2.4.23 folder isn't in /usr/src

it's in /usr/src/kernel/

----------

## The_Loserkid

 *tazmanian wrote:*   

>  *The_Loserkid wrote:*    *Quote:*   For this HOWTO example, create a directory called /usr/src/kernel. Next, "cd" into this directory and download the newest 2.4.x kernel sources into it.  
> 
> Aha.  You didn't need to download the kernel sources yourself.  Just do
> 
> ```
> ...

 

hmmm let's take this back to the very beginning  :Smile: 

i've already removed the /usr/src/linux folder like u told me ...

i hope that wasn't a mistake so far ......

so what do i have to do now

i go to /usr/src/kernel and i do

#emerge gentoo-sources

and then what ?

btw, the folder /usr/src/kernel holds 2 files, linux-2.4.23.tar.gz and the map linux (where i extracted linux-2.4.23.tar.gz to) can i delete those ?

----------

## Tazmanian

 *The_Loserkid wrote:*   

> hmmm let's take this back to the very beginning 

 

Good idea.   :Wink: 

 *The_Loserkid wrote:*   

> i've already removed the /usr/src/linux folder like u told me ...
> 
> i hope that wasn't a mistake so far ......
> 
> so what do i have to do now
> ...

 

Here's the run-down:

```
# emerge gentoo-sources

# cd /usr/src

# ln -s linux-2.4.22-gentoo-r2 linux

# cd linux

[edit Makefile, change EXTRAVERSION]

# make menuconfig

# make dep && make bzImage modules modules_install

# mount /boot

# cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage-2.4.22-gentoo-r2

[edit /boot/grub/grub.conf]

[reboot]
```

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook.xml?part=1&chap=7 does a much better job of explaining it.   :Smile: 

 *The_Loserkid wrote:*   

> (btw, aren't i going to be left with too much "data" like, my bzImage-2.4.23 wich is actually jsut 2.4.20 :p)

 

Yes.  You can remove that if you like.

Anyway, I gotta go offline now.  Good luck!

----------

## The_Loserkid

can you hold on for just a small second, what is the EXTRAVERSION thing ?

i can't CTRL+F it in the kernel howto you gave

----------

## Tazmanian

 *The_Loserkid wrote:*   

> can you hold on for just a small second, what is the EXTRAVERSION thing ?
> 
> i can't CTRL+F it in the kernel howto you gave

 

That's something extra that they don't cover.  I mentioned it in a previous post.  If you don't know what it is, don't worry about it.   :Smile: 

----------

## The_Loserkid

 *tazmanian wrote:*   

>  *The_Loserkid wrote:*   can you hold on for just a small second, what is the EXTRAVERSION thing ?
> 
> i can't CTRL+F it in the kernel howto you gave 
> 
> That's something extra that they don't cover.  I mentioned it in a previous post.  If you don't know what it is, don't worry about it.  

 

so it's optional and it's okay if i leave it out ?

----------

## Tazmanian

 *The_Loserkid wrote:*   

>  *tazmanian wrote:*    *The_Loserkid wrote:*   can you hold on for just a small second, what is the EXTRAVERSION thing ?
> 
> i can't CTRL+F it in the kernel howto you gave 
> 
> That's something extra that they don't cover.  I mentioned it in a previous post.  If you don't know what it is, don't worry about it.   
> ...

 Yes.

----------

## The_Loserkid

 *tazmanian wrote:*   

>  *The_Loserkid wrote:*    *tazmanian wrote:*    *The_Loserkid wrote:*   can you hold on for just a small second, what is the EXTRAVERSION thing ?
> 
> i can't CTRL+F it in the kernel howto you gave 
> 
> That's something extra that they don't cover.  I mentioned it in a previous post.  If you don't know what it is, don't worry about it.   
> ...

 

thx a lot, i'll let you know if everything works

----------

## Decibels

Your title is pretty misleading.   :Wink: 

----------

## Tazmanian

 *Decibels wrote:*   

> Your title is pretty misleading.  

 

heh...indeed it is!

How'd it go, btw?

----------

## The_Loserkid

I had to go get some sleep before I could set all the settings in the menuconfig

so I went to bed before starting with the menuconfig

at the moment he's doing the make dep && .....

----------

## The_Loserkid

seriously, i must suck

when i try booting the 2.4.22 kernel i get

```
<0>Kernel Panic: Attempted to kill the idle task!

In Idle Task - Not Syncing
```

and then it just stops, it doesn't freeze, it stops

what could i have possibly done wrong this time ? :s

i've followed exactly what you said in your last post

the only thing i can think of are wrong settings in the menuconfig ?   :Confused: 

here's exactly what i did:

```
# emerge gentoo-sources 

# cd /usr/src 

# ln -s linux-2.4.22-gentoo-r2 linux 

# cd /usr/src/archive/netfilter/iptables-1.2.9

# make KERNEL_DIR=/usr/src/linux

# make install KERNEL_DIR=/usr/src/linux

# whereis iptables

# cd /usr/src/linux 

# make menuconfig 

# make dep && make bzImage modules modules_install 

# mount /boot 

# cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage-2.4.22-gentoo-r2 

[edit /boot/grub/grub.conf] 

[reboot]
```

i guess it might be better if i just add the iptables stuff in my first kernel (the 2.4.20 one) because i think the kernel panic was because some options in my make menuconfig were wrong

that isn't too surprisable since most of the options in the make menuconfig sound like chinese to me .....

so maybe it's best i just adjust my old kernel for ipmasq support

can you help me one last time and guide me through the commands, since the dir with the kernel sources of my old kernel will be different from the lines of code stated above in this post....

well i think i've found the right set of commands to adjust my very first 2.4.20-gentoo-r8 kernel for ipmasq options

```
# cd /usr/src 

# ln -s linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r8 linux 

# cd /usr/src/archive/netfilter/iptables-1.2.9 

# make KERNEL_DIR=/usr/src/linux 

# make install KERNEL_DIR=/usr/src/linux 

# whereis iptables 

# cd /usr/src/linux 

# make menuconfig 

# make dep && make bzImage modules modules_install 

# mount /boot 

# cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage-2.4.20-ipmasq

[edit /boot/grub/grub.conf] 

[reboot]
```

is that correct ?

and if so, do i overwrite my very first kernel ?? how can i make a backup of the menuconfig of my 2.4.20 kernel ?

because i don't really want to do that, in case i screw up again i always want to be able to fall back to my very first kernel (so 2.4.20 withouth ipmasq support)

----------

## Decibels

 *tazmanian wrote:*   

> How'd it go, btw?

 

 :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## The_Loserkid

 *Decibels wrote:*   

>  *tazmanian wrote:*   How'd it go, btw? 
> 
>  

 

i guess i answered that by saying "seriously i must suck"  :Smile: 

it didn't work, the kernel panicked .... check my upper post on the second page

----------

## Decibels

Must be this stupid NT system I am on. Took me to his post and wondered what he was talking about. Didn't know there were post past it. Ooops.

I have the 2.4.20-gentoo kernel and it is setup for IPMasq,... The most you might have to change is the CPU and maybe a few others. You want me to email it to you (my  /usr/src/.config)

----------

## The_Loserkid

 *Decibels wrote:*   

> Must be this stupid NT system I am on. Took me to his post and wondered what he was talking about. Didn't know there were post past it. Ooops.
> 
> I have the 2.4.20-gentoo kernel and it is setup for IPMasq,... The most you might have to change is the CPU and maybe a few others. You want me to email it to you (my  /usr/src/.config)

 

yeah that would be great, i'll pm you my email adress in a sec

----------

## Decibels

Actually I am at work right now. hehe.

Can't do anything till get home cause there isn't any linux here.

But like I said. I have boxes masquerading and 2.4.20-gentoo kernel. I can email you the config or just post the NAT parts. Up to you.

Like I said also, is your resolv.conf setup on the box you are masq from? You can go the the website below and check out a few things till I get home in a few more hours. Namely:

http://webpages.charter.net/decibelshelp/LinuxHelp_ICS_Install.html#ICS_Install

http://webpages.charter.net/decibelshelp/LinuxHelp_IPtables.html#ip_masq

----------

## The_Loserkid

well it's like this, in my very first post i say that i'm following a how-to on ip maquerading

and it states all the things you must select in your menuconfig in order to get the ipmasquerading to work

but when i try to compile the kernel all by myself, with the ipmasq parts in it, i screw up somewhere along the line because i don't know half of the options in the menuconfig

so i can't do much with "just post the NAT parts"

i know the settings for NAT, i just have to know the settings for the rest of my system  :Smile: 

that's why i think it's best if u just adjust my very first .config file because it works fine, it just doesn't have the ipmasq settings

----------

## The_Loserkid

if there's anyone else reading this thread, i've tried compiling the kernel a third time, this time following decibel's howto

it still doesn't work .....

after i chose my new kernel in the grub bootloader i first get the normal 5 lines that say where the bzImage is located

then it normally has to show all the info about your hardware (what kind of hard drive your hda is etc)

but instead of doing that the screen just goes black

i think it's because i've got leftover "data" from the previous tries

because when he was compiling the kernel i saw him using the folder linux-2.4.22-gentoo-r2 and that shouldn't be allowed since i'm recompiling (or trying to) recompile 2.4.20

and another thing, the make menuconfig looked a lot like i did in my previous make menuconfig (i mean, the settings were all the same)

----------

## Tazmanian

Try working from your current kernel config for 2.4.20, thusly:

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# cat /proc/config > .config

# make menuconfig

...
```

Also be sure to enable all the options described in http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook.xml?part=1&chap=7.

I'd recommend getting 2.4.23 to work WITHOUT ipmasq first, and then going back and adding in the ipmasq stuff.

In fact, try compiling 2.4.23 with your 2.4.20 config, unmodified.  It'll probably just work.

----------

## Tazmanian

Oh, wait.  You're trying to get 2.4.20 to work with ipmasq.  My bad.  In that case, make sure /usr/src/linux points to /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r? (whatever revision you might have installed) and do what I described above.

That is,

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# cat /proc/config > .config

# make menuconfig

...
```

Again, try compiling first without the menuconfig.  If that works, then just add on the ipmasq options, and you should be good to go.

Building one's own kernel takes a lot of time and patience.  Especially the first time through.   :Wink:   Once you get used to it, it gets much better.

----------

## The_Loserkid

 *tazmanian wrote:*   

> Oh, wait.  You're trying to get 2.4.20 to work with ipmasq.  My bad.  In that case, make sure /usr/src/linux points to /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r? (whatever revision you might have installed) and do what I described above.
> 
> That is,
> 
> ```
> ...

 

much patience aye

i'm trying to create it for the 9th time

with a lot of help from decibel i got the 2.4.20 to boot but he didn't want to bring up the eth0 ..... so i was still nowhere

i've tried to recompile it a few times but it never wanted to bring up the eth0, you can check my thread about that problem: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=119367

so now i'm trying to compile the 2.4.22 kernel (yes i've changed the linux link to linux-2.4.22-gentoo-r2 first  :Smile: ) but when i boot it it screws up somewhere

i can chose it from my grub bootloader and then you first quickly get 5 lines of code and then you're supposed to get the tux image and the dmesg output under it 

but i don't get the tux image nor the dmesg output, the screen just turns black ......

----------

## Tazmanian

So try the 

```
# cat /proc/config > .config
```

 trick and see if it works.

----------

## The_Loserkid

 *tazmanian wrote:*   

> So try the 
> 
> ```
> # cat /proc/config > .config
> ```
> ...

 

i'm still compiling the 2.4.22 kernel

but i still have my 2.4.20 that won't bring up the eth0 kernel aswell

so i have to recompile the 2.4.20 kernel but before i do "make menuconfig" i have to do 

```
# cat /proc/config > .config
```

right ?

----------

## Tazmanian

 *The_Loserkid wrote:*   

> but i still have my 2.4.20 that won't bring up the eth0 kernel aswell

 

Do you still have the "good" 2.4.20 kernel?  The one that worked before this mess started?

/proc/config contains the kernel configuration for the kernel that's currently booted.  It won't do you any good if you use the kernel config from a broken kernel.

But, yes, you would do the "cat /proc/config > .config" before running "make menuconfig".

----------

## The_Loserkid

 *tazmanian wrote:*   

> Do you still have the "good" 2.4.20 kernel?  The one that worked before this mess started?
> 
> /proc/config contains the kernel configuration for the kernel that's currently booted.  It won't do you any good if you use the kernel config from a broken kernel.
> 
> But, yes, you would do the "cat /proc/config > .config" before running "make menuconfig".

 

yup, i'm currently working in the 2.4.20 kernel withouth ipmasq support

the one from before the mess

so when the 2.4.22 kernel is done compiling and will probably not work i'll boot to my old, good kernel and do

```
# cd /usr/src

# rm linux

# ln -s linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r8 linux

# cd  linux

# make mrproper

# cat /proc/config > .config

# make menuconfig

...
```

----------

## Tazmanian

Anyway, I'm starting to run out of ideas (and steam) here.  Short of walking you through the menuconfig, I don't know how else to help you.

The best way to learn to configure a kernel is to have someone walk you through it in person.  That's how I learned it.  See if you can find a linux-savvy friend who owes you a favour or something.   :Wink: 

How did you get your current (good) kernel built in the first place, btw?

----------

## The_Loserkid

 *tazmanian wrote:*   

> Anyway, I'm starting to run out of ideas (and steam) here.  Short of walking you through the menuconfig, I don't know how else to help you.
> 
> The best way to learn to configure a kernel is to have someone walk you through it in person.  That's how I learned it.  See if you can find a linux-savvy friend who owes you a favour or something.  
> 
> How did you get your current (good) kernel built in the first place, btw?

 

my gentoo savvy friend compiled it for me  :Smile: 

but he currently has exams at college so he doesn't have the time to come and compile the kernel for me 

but if this doesn't work, i'll just wait till he has time to do it

i know there isn't much more u can do, u've helped me a lot but the problem must be somewhere in the menuconfig

anyway, i thank you very much for all the help

----------

## Tazmanian

 *The_Loserkid wrote:*   

> yup, i'm currently working in the 2.4.20 kernel withouth ipmasq support
> 
> the one from before the mess
> 
> so when the 2.4.22 kernel is done compiling and will probably not work i'll boot to my old, good kernel and do
> ...

 

Sounds good.  When you do the "make menuconfig", be sure to only add the stuff required for ipmasq.  Only after you have 2.4.20-gentoo-r8 working the way you want, would I recommend trying to go for 2.4.22.

Best of luck!

----------

## The_Loserkid

 *tazmanian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sounds good.  When you do the "make menuconfig", be sure to only add the stuff required for ipmasq.  Only after you have 2.4.20-gentoo-r8 working the way you want, would I recommend trying to go for 2.4.22.
> 
> Best of luck!

 

i think i'm just gonna leave 2.4.22 for what it is, the difference from 2.4.20 won't be THAT big anyway

----------

## Decibels

Just a few ideas:

1) Did you add net.eth0 to default runlevel?

```
rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

2) I suggested you compile both 8139 drivers as modules, but you did in the kernel. So don't need them in /etc/modules.autoload. If you change your mind and compile them as modules. Add one at a time to /etc/modules.autoload and reboot to see if works. You would add to /etc/modules.autoload:

```
8139too
```

then if doesn't work:

```
8139cp
```

You can check with lsmod to see if it loaded the module.

**Did you say the gentoo livecd works with internet? If so you can also lsmod while it is booted and see which driver it is using for the card. Also see #4 while on the livecd.

3) I forget, but assume your using 'dhcp' to get your ip address. If so, did you uncomment this line in /etc/conf.d/net

```
# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

#

iface_eth0="dhcp"
```

4) While on the livecd, what is in your /etc/resolv.conf ? After the net is working.

Example:

```
nameserver 27.218.0.3

nameserver 27.218.0.4

```

Copy that over to the harddrive /etc/resolv.conf or edit the harddrive resolv.conf to say the same thing.

5) Did you enter your /etc/hostname per the install instructions guide? I can't help you much there, cause my isp requires a name like b223312-a .

But I am sure you can figure out what the hostname is and just follow the install guide.

6) There are a few other tools to help you see what is working:

```
bash-2.05b# ifconfig eth0

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:04:7D:1E:8C:RG

          inet addr:27.247.218.9  Bcast:255.255.255.255  Mask:255.255.240.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:776976 errors:3 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:3

          TX packets:47766 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:1835 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:127115658 (121.2 Mb)  TX bytes:4086759 (3.8 Mb)

          Interrupt:10 Base address:0xe400
```

```
bash-2.05b# lspci -v

00:0f.0 Ethernet controller: Linksys Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet 10/100 model NC100 (rev 11)

        Subsystem: Linksys: Unknown device 0570

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at ec00 [size=256]

        Memory at e3012000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

```

```
bash-2.05b# netstat -rn

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface

27.247.218.0    0.0.0.0         255.255.240.0   U        40 0          0 eth0

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG       40 0          0 lo

0.0.0.0         27.247.218.1    0.0.0.0         UG       40 0          0 eth0

```

After that, out of ideas at this time. Just stick with one kernel until you get it working. If the 2.4.20 is mostly working, then stick with it like suggested by others until this works.

By the way. I had a Realtek card from another computer resetting up right now. The card was either bad or the livecd driver! It would connect, but as soon as much of anything started on the internet it would lock up the computer. It even locked up the ssh terminal from the other computer. I put my trusty Linksys NIC in and tulip driver and worked right away and let me finish the install.

Also I am using the same kernel 2.4.20 but r6 and works fine.

----------

